# 3800mAh Extended Battery with Battery Cover



## GeeFrmCali (Aug 3, 2012)

So i recently ordered an extended battery from tmart.com that came with a black plastic battery cover. After i fully charged the battery and gave it a try to see how long it would last me and im pretty surprised with the results i got. I had double the battery life that i would usually get from my original battery. For being such a cheap price for the battery i think its worth it, The only thing i didnt like was the feel of the battery cover because i always have my phone case on. ( My phone likes to slip out of my hands.) Other than that its pretty good deal. 

Link
http://www.tmart.com...27_p157053.html


----------

